

MCLIDE: A New Lisp IDE for Mac. - mahmud
http://mclide.in-progress.com/

======
mahmud
Screenshots:

<http://mclide.in-progress.com/tour?id=wgns1>

It runs Lisps, both local on the same box, or remote; it's the IDE that's Mac,
the Lisp can run on any OS.

------
jrockway
Hey nice, it's cool to see a Swank client that's not Emacs. Reusability++.

~~~
astine
I'm still waiting for a shell client so that I can script running Lisp
processes.

------
KC8ZKF
Requires Rosetta. <http://www.apple.com/rosetta/>

